# internal error 25003



## Johno2518 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi

I have looked everywhere for a solution and have found many people with the same problems but with no answers. I need help installing visual studio .net enterprise architect. After it generates the script and then says executing "createVSDevgroup" and then the internal error 25003 comes up twice. Microsoft say its the CD-ROM drive or whateva but its not cause its an .ISO image file. I have used UNDISKER to check the image as well as extract it and it says everything is perfect. I am running windows 2000 PRO with service pack 4 and the latest software updates. There is enough room for install, i have all access priviledges since im admin and i have 320 MB of RAM. I urgently need assistance in installing this program and a new download is out of the question since i dont have broadband only 56K.

Please help me quickly. Best reguards Johno.


----------



## dmartinage (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi,
I am having the same problem ... did you ever find a "fix" to get this installed? If so, would you mind passing along the assistance? Thanks much!


----------



## Johno2518 (Aug 2, 2003)

All i did was downloaded the file again from a different site...however if you look at certain Warez sites they can give you a direct link to download the full version on microsofts site. I guess microsoft wants everyone to gain full access to this program. But yes, if you find a warez site look for it and you should find a direct download link to M$ site and can officially download it for free and full version as well. Hopefully this helps


----------

